# Canon Lens Repair



## Jgauthie (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking for a reputable Canon repair shop to repair my 100-400mm and my Canon XSI that was damaged when my Tripod flipped over - also equipment was insured, so i'm in the market for a new Canon 7D.


----------

